# Skidsteer truck snow tire conversion help



## ThePlowKing (Oct 22, 2004)

I am considering trying to run truck snow tires/wheels on my Bobcat 873 this winter in hopes to avoid spending $1200 on the snowolf setup. For those of you who are running the truck tires on your skidsteers how do the truck tires hold up to the skid stereing? I am concerned that I might be popping the beeds on the truck tires because the side walls aren't nearly as strong as regular bobcat tires. Is this an issue?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Kenkreger (Dec 17, 2001)

You may cut a sidewall easier, because they are thin, but proper air pressure is what keeps your beads seated imho.

Who make a 16" tire that is taller then a 12.00 by 16.5 and what size is it. I'd like to go higher for snow removal to get some extra ground speed.
Ken


----------



## Brannick's Snow (Sep 2, 2006)

we use ag equipment wheels ffor our machines they have the same bolt pattern and center hole. We also stud them never knocked on off the bead.


----------



## Snowpatroler (Nov 20, 2006)

*good traction but risk turning*

I had a guy who i know tried that he said the traction was great but truck tires are not designed to take the side to side forces created when turning a skid steer so I would advise against it


----------



## drmiller100 (Jan 26, 2005)

if u are worried about poppign a bead, run an inner tube.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Im running a s185 with a 8' curtis box. Imm buying new tires this week, I would like some tire that dont mark up the pavement Any input


----------



## getmydrift (Aug 2, 2005)

I have been running the snowolf with studs set up for 2 years now on a bobcat S.250 with an 84 " blower. what a differance over the stock wheels and tires. I made up for the cost in one storm. I only chain up in excess of 2 feet.and then only the rears. 
Bob


----------



## Bill Rowe (Apr 7, 2004)

I would send your tires out to be recapped. we send our skid tires out to good-year and have them done with a heavy truck compound tread( much harder than normal skid tires ) 
Slightly harsher ride but not too bad.
We have 3 snow seasons with less than 50% wear.
A local paving company uses the same thing we do and uses 1 set a season instead of 2 or 3.
Worth checking out.:waving:


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

These are caps and they have been working just fine. instead of $2100 for a set of tires I pay $600 and they have lasted through 2 seasons now. The next ones will have studs and walnut shells or lath shavings in the retread.


----------

